# Rohrmotor mit nur einem Taster steuern



## fisch60 (17 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Experten,

habe an meinem Carport ein Rolladentor, das mit einem Rohrmotor angetrieben wird und will dieses mit einer Funkfernsteuerung (von Conrad-Elektronik mit drei Tasten) ansteuern. Leider sind auf der Fernbedienung  schon zwei Tasten belegt (für Garagentor und Schiebetor vorm Grundstück), so dass mit der übrigen Taste folgende Ansteuerung realisiert werden sollte (am Empfängermodul zieht ein Relais an, solange man den Taster der Fernbedienung drückt):
-erstes kurzes Drücken: Rohrmotor läuft in eine Richtung an
-zweites kurzes Drücken: Stop
-drittes kurzes Drücken: Rohrmotor läuft in entgegengesetzte Richtung an
- viertes kurzes Drücken: Stop
-fünftes kurzes Drücken: Funktion wie beim ersten kurzen Drücken
Der Rohrmotor verfügt über Endschalter im oberen und unteren Anschlag, so dass aus der Ruheposition mit einmaligen kurzen Drücken der Fernbedienung ein Lauf des Motors bis zur Endposition ausgelöst werden kann.
Um das zu realisieren, hatte ich mir von Conrad-Electronik den Bausatz Rolladensteuerung (Best.-Nr. 191841) geholt und musste leider feststellen, das für dessen Ansteuerung drei Taster (bzw. eine Fernsteuerung mit drei Kanälen) notwendig sind (Siehe Anhang).
Ich habe den Bausatz trotzdem aufgebaut und suche nun eine Lösung, die ich davor schalten muss, um mit der *einen "übrigen" Taste* auf meiner Fernbedienung auszukommen, da ich keine lust habe, mit zwei Fernbedienungen herumzuhantieren.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee?!?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mr.Spok (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo fisch60,

ich hoffe die Endlagen sind im Motor richtig eingestellt. Man könnte z.B. mit dem Ausgangskanal der Fernbedienung einen Stromstoßschalter ansteuern. Da gibt es die verschiedensten Varianten.

mfG Jan


----------



## fisch60 (18 Dezember 2008)

hallo Jan,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Endlagen für den Rohrmotor sind richtig eingestellt, da ich das Tor schon eine Weile per Hand betreibe.
Zur Realisierung Deiner Idee mit den Stromstoßschalter müsste man einen solchen verwenden, der nacheinander die drei (auf dem an meiner Anfrage beigefügten Schaltplan) vorhandenen Kontakte betätigt. Wo bekomme ich so ein Teil her? Im Katalog von Reichelt und Conrad habe ich leider nichts passendes gefunden.

mfG Steffen


----------



## Fritz (18 Dezember 2008)

Stromstoßschalter bringt da wenig weil typischerweise ein Schrittschaltwerk die Lösung wäre. Diese gabs mal massig bei der deutschen Bundespost. Im Zuge der Digitallisierung wurden die zumeist ersezt. Ob mann da heute noch was findet

Neuerdings muß ja alles mindestens halb elecktronisch sein  weswegen sich das Problem prinzipiel per einiger Relais in Selbsthaltung lösen liesse. Um es vollständig zu veriegeln werden 7-8 benötigt in Spahrschaltung reichen 3. Hoch - Aus - runter, wobei der Möglichkeit entfällt das Tor auf halbens Weg umzusteuern. Bei drei Relais muß ein Endschalter angefahren sein bevor die Richtungsumkehr geschaltet wird. 

Die Schaltung ist ja in jedem Handbuch als Wendeschütz. Muß nur ein polig umgeschrieben werden und die Selbsthaltung verriegelt werden. 

Kleine SPS oder Billigstzeugs wie C-Control ist daher wahrscheinlich am Ende einfacher günstiger 
MfG,
Fritz


----------



## TobiB. (18 Dezember 2008)

z.B. eine Logo von Siemens.  kostet ~ 180  € als Starterpaket (mit programmierkabel und Software).

Deine Schaltung ist auch nicht weiter schwer zu Programmieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
hast du dir schon mal bei www.eltako.com die Unter-Rubrik Jalousisteuerung angesehen ?
Dort findest du z.B. das Relais wie im Anhang.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Sixtus573 (18 Dezember 2008)

TobiB. schrieb:


> z.B. eine Logo von Siemens.  kostet ~ 180  € als Starterpaket (mit programmierkabel und Software).
> 
> Deine Schaltung ist auch nicht weiter schwer zu Programmieren.




Hallo Fisch,

Ich stimme da mit Tobi überein. Habe selber im Haus 4 Logo!230 verbaut eines davon steuert das Garagentor. Grosser Vrteil alles läuft direkt über 230V~

Ansteuerung meines Garagentors über einen Taster, eine FS20 Fernbedienung und noch etwas Spielerei mit Lichtschranken usw.

Aufbau wirklich simple und Bei Ebay gibt es diese Logos auch schon so ab 80-100€ Aber aufpassen es sind auch alte vorgängermodelle darunter.

Steuerung könnte ich dir bereitstellen habe diese von Siemens-Service bekommen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß Sixtus


----------



## fisch60 (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Larry Laffer,
danke für den Tip. Die Seite Eltako.com bietet genau das, was ich brauche. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber was solls. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, brauche ich die in meiner Anfrage erwähnte Schaltung dann gar nicht mehr und kann den Rohrmotor direkt ansteuern, oder? Auf der Seite von Eltako sind die Schaltpläne ohne L- und N-Verbindungen dargestellt, so dass ich da nicht ganz durchsehe. Vielleicht kannst Du da weiterhelfen.
Nochmal Danke dafür.

Frohes Fest wünscht Steffen


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Steffen,
das ist eigentlich nicht so problematisch ...
Entsprechend der Beschreibung :
L an +B1 und A3
N an -A2 und A8
den Motor mit Richtung "auf" an K3
den Motor mit Richtung "ab" an K2
den Motor-N auf N
den Taster für die Steuerung (da werde ich aus der Beschreibung aber auch nicht so ganz schlau) an A3 und A4.

Es ist aber bei den Geräten i.d.R. beim Erwerb immer auch ein Schaltplan dabei ...

Gruß
LL


----------

